# Imitator Egg Eating?



## lukeklos (Dec 18, 2012)

I recently picked up a group of what appears to be a 2.2. Group of Standard Imis. I hear the males calling all throughout the day, but I have had no eggs produced yet (I haven't FOUND any yet), they have plenty of places to lay, Broms, leaf litter etc. Could this be a sign that the females are eating each other's eggs?

If so, I guess separating them into pairs would be the most benficial?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Are you finding empty gel spots? Egg eating can leave an empty gel spot behind.


----------



## lukeklos (Dec 18, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> Are you finding empty gel spots? Egg eating can leave an empty gel spot behind.



No, and to be honest this would be my first clutch of eggs, so I am very skeptical while looking, and i have not found anything that looks remotely like eggs.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

It looks like a clear jelly. If they're eggs, they'll be jelly with black, white or grayish embryo depending on frog species.


----------



## lukeklos (Dec 18, 2012)

Maybe skeptical wasn't the best word choice lol. 
I meant "thorough"!


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Like everyone said, you would probably see some egg jelly left behind. How long have you had the frogs? Have you seen any breeding behavior, like a female following around your calling male? Maybe they haven't gotten it done yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Often male imitators will call all day long whether there is a female present or not and I've noticed with some of my imi pairs that the females will ignore the males until they are ready and some of my females refuse to breed unless they are fed a lot.

Hope that helps


----------



## KDuraiswamy (Dec 2, 2012)

When I first got my pair of chazuta imis, the male would call a lot, but it took a few months before the female laid any eggs. Even if they haven't laid any eggs yet, I'm sure they will lay some eggs before long. When they do, they eggs will be white and will probably be in clusters of 1-4. The fact that you haven't found any eggs yet even though the males are calling doesn't necessarily mean that they're displaying egg eating behavior.

I've gone on several 3-4 day-long trips in the past few months. After almost every trip, I've found eggs in their viv, and they've rarely laid outside of the times I have been gone. Two possible reasons for this are that 1) I usually feed more heavily before I leave and 2) there is no one in the room where I have the tank for the few days when I'm gone. I'm not sure whether it's the increased food or the privacy that induces them to lay eggs, but I've read that both can play a role.


----------



## lukeklos (Dec 18, 2012)

Lukeomelas said:


> Like everyone said, you would probably see some egg jelly left behind. How long have you had the frogs? Have you seen any breeding behavior, like a female following around your calling male? Maybe they haven't gotten it done yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have had them for going on 2 weeks. They have been in the same tank though for many months. And yes they have been chasing each other around a lot! 

And how heavy should I feed to induce breeding?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Haha! You've had them 2 weeks are are concerned about a lack of breeding? My wife says you sound like me! 
Patience, young grasshopper. Mist them, feed them, and supplement them properly. More patience, and less rooting through the viv disturbing them. Froglets will happen...eventually.


----------



## lukeklos (Dec 18, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> Haha! You've had them 2 weeks are are concerned about a lack of breeding? My wife says you sound like me!
> Patience, young grasshopper. Mist them, feed them, and supplement them properly. More patience, and less rooting through the viv disturbing them. Froglets will happen...eventually.


Haha, I figured that I was jumping the gun, but hey, I'm an overly concerned parent lol!


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Just for some potential comparison as far as time goes, I've had my group of tarapoto for nearly six months. I have at least one calling male, and a suspected female that I've gotten to respond to a recording of a calling male. I've had zero courting activity between those two particular frogs. Fingers are crossed, though...


----------



## lukeklos (Dec 18, 2012)

Update: I got eggs today!!! 

You're supposed to wait 24-48 hrs to make sure they're fertilized before you pull them right?


----------



## flybyferns (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes patience--- they will come through for you 
I have 2 breeding pr ( R imi "Varadero") in a 18 X 24 high.
They called for months-- like 5 months !
I spend quite a bit of time around my vivs
I have never _witnessed_ anthing that one could remotly label as aggression
Now .....their eggs are all over the the place


----------



## flybyferns (Sep 27, 2011)

lukeklos said:


> Update: I got eggs today!!!
> 
> You're supposed to wait 24-48 hrs to make sure they're fertilized before you pull them right?



Congrats! Have you considered waiting until just before they hatch or until the tad(s) is moved?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Raising Imi eggs on your own was one of the easiest for me of any other species. They are super hardy! Make sure they are hydrated. I put mine in a deli container cracked open. Inside the container lay the eggs on a petri dish, and the dish was on a moist paper towel. I filled the petri dish with water but did not drown the eggs, just around the sides.


----------



## lukeklos (Dec 18, 2012)

I thought about letting them raise them. 
But this would be my first clutch of eggs. I really wanted to have the experience under my belt. I also have tons of help on here in case anything went wrong


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

To be honest I would just let the parents do all the work and pull them as soon as they pop front legs.. Has always worked for me


----------

